# Spulenpfeifen? Samsung UE46F6470



## cortex777 (5. Juni 2013)

Hey,
habe seit kurzem den Samsung UE46F6470 und was mir aufgefallen ist das dieser öfters ein hochfrequentes pfeifen von sich gibt. Das Pfeifen kommt von der nähe des Netzteil (dort wo man das Stromkabel in den TV steckt) aus den Lüftungsschlitzen und nervt echt wirklich wenn man leise TV guckt oder ihn auf lautlos hat. Wie gesagt manchmal tritt es auf und manchmal wieder nicht aber überwiegend ist er am pfeifen...

Habe schon beim Shop angerufen die meinen das Phänomen nennt sich "coilwining" also Spulenpfeifen und haben mir gesagt ich soll mich doch bitte an den Hersteller Samsung wenden.

Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob das wirklich normal ist und ob es den Aufwand wert ist das Gerät wieder zurück zu senden und ein neues anzufordern oder halt das Geld zurück zu verlangen?


----------



## addicTix (5. Juni 2013)

Das Piepen/Pfeifen wird wohl aus dem Netzteil kommen... Hab das selbe Problem nämlich bei einem Samsung-Bluray Player. Wenn man darüber einen Film schaut, dann macht das Netzteil auch solch einen Pfeifen... Wirklich extrem nervig.
Ich denke man kann ihn umtauschen, sofern noch Garantie drauf ist... Beziehungsweiße eben beim Support von Samsung anrufen... Denn normal ist sowas schließlich nicht... So macht ja Fernsehen schauen keinen Spaß


----------



## Ryle (5. Juni 2013)

Kommt definitiv vom Netzteil. Bis zu einem gewissen Grad ist das auch durchaus normal. Wenn du es aber sogar beim Fernsehen und einem Sitzabstand von mehr als 50cm wahrnimmst, dann würde ich das ganz klar reklamieren.
Wenn du das Ding bestellt hast und noch im Widerrufszeitraum bist (14Tage im Normalfall) dann schick ihn per Widerruf zurück. Bei Coil Whining sind die Hersteller nicht besonders kulant und meist schickste das Geräte für 4-8 Wochen durch die Pampa und bekommst es im selben Zustand zurück.


----------



## cortex777 (5. Juni 2013)

Habe den schon fast komplett ausgepackt sprich die ganzen Folien abgemacht und 3D Brillen etc ausgepackt so dass die Folien halt nicht mehr zu gebrauchen sind und sowas und habe halt Angst das er während des Transportes kaputt geht das hatte ich vor kurzem schonmal und ich bin auf dem Schaden sitzen geblieben deswegen ..


----------



## JackOnell (6. Juni 2013)

Notfalls wendest du dich an den Support von Samsung


----------



## Supeq (6. Juni 2013)

Samsung hat eigentlich nen guten Service, die schicken nen Techniker raus oder holen das Ding ab. Da brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen das was kaputt geht^^


----------



## JackOnell (6. Juni 2013)

Supeq schrieb:


> Samsung hat eigentlich nen guten Service, die schicken nen Techniker raus oder holen das Ding ab. Da brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen das was kaputt geht^^



Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus


----------



## Hänschen (8. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte auch bei mehreren Schaltnetzteilen das berüchtigte Pfeifen, das kommt denke ich meistens wenn es im Leerlauf ist - unter Last verschwindet es dann.

Das hat  mit der Schaltfrequenz des Transistors der die Spule anfeuert zu tun, im Leerlauf sinkt die Frequenz in den hörbaren Bereich.


----------

